# Pm-940cnc Arrived And Making Parts



## profmason (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't read much about this mill on the forum and thought I would share a few details since I spent some much time lurking here prior to the arrival of my mill.

I have about 50 hours experience running a tormach 770 and have owned a seig X2 manual mill for a year so am a relative neophyte to machining.  I have built a cnc router and retrofit another some am pretty proficient with the electronics side of things.   I also retrofit another CNC mill to mach 3. 

Semi-random thoughts:

1. Thanks to Dan for the video on setting up his 932.  The 2 ton engine crane worked a trick and 3 of us had the mill uncrated, and up on the stand in about 90 minutes.   We didn't need to cut the pallet down, just cut one of the supports on the pallet so we could work the crane under it and up it went. 
2. Removing the z-axis way covers was a pain and required taking tilting the head 45 degrees. It needed to be trammed anyway so no loss.
3.  Fit and finish is ok. Almost every bolt we got to was loose.  X axis had lots of backlash and I spent an hour with shims until I figured out how to take it out on the end where the stepper couples to the lead screw.  It seems like a box of screws was missing so I spent some time hunting up the appropriate M3, M4, M5 and 10-32 bolts to attach the steppers.
4. The stepper drivers had some goofy settings. I guess china uses a different set of definitions for positive travel then we do?  The drivers also required the correct setting on current limiting and microstepping. 
5.  The VFD required some setup, but once worked through it and the spindle is really smooth.
6. The draw bar!  I do not understand such a mickey mouse thing on a nice mill like this?  Are they all like this with a cheesy pinned nut and the draw bar is undersized so does the hula when the when the mill is running. Yikes!  
7. The software was pure Chinese, but I was able to set it up in mach 3 (in english!) over about 6 hours. Matt send me a "brain" file that got the rest of the pendant working.  The pendant works, and is much better then nothing, but an aftermarket solution will really improve things. 
8.  The scariest thing is that the machine has "cycle started" on its own at least 3 times with no one near the controller or computer. Each time an operator was there and could shut things down before a crash but this bare some investigation.   Hopefully it is just associated with the control pendant. 

It took about 15 hours of work to start making parts.  Right now I am running at 200ipm rapids on X and Y and 150 on Z. Just cut UHMW and 6061 so far so no real tests of rigidity, but am making the parts that I need. 

Bottom line:
1.  Compared to the Tormach this is a much beefier machine.  

Much larger travels.
Much more massive.
It should be able to do much more then I could do on the Tormach!  The travels are about the same as the Haas TM1.  This machine doesn't have the weight or rigidity of the haas, but for a hobby machine, where we run slower it will hopefully do well. 
2. This machine is not for a neophyte.  If you haven't owned a mill and setup a CNC machine before or have access to a lot of on site help that is relatively sophisticated on control systems, stay away.  There is no manual, no instructions etc.  I am glad I had a bunch of experience and have compatriots who also have good experience and intuition. 

I haven't got all the Chinese grease off the machine, and am waiting for the 585XL to arrive to test the flood so there is still much more to do.  

I can't post pictures yet.

Cheers,
mmason


----------



## bpratl (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice write up, looks like you made a very good choice. Bob


----------



## profmason (Oct 30, 2015)

Another couple of days running parts.    I cleaned up the lead screws and regreased them.  The draw bar is giving me fits as it works loose over time as machine runs. I will have to look at options here.  I need to adjust the Gibbs as the machine settles in Overall happy with the machine so far.  No more run away starts.


----------



## Ron Bontz (Nov 8, 2015)

I have been looking at the 940M to upgrade from my Griz. 0619. Not enough space for a full size mill but I needed more longitudinal run.  So any information I could get would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## profmason (Nov 8, 2015)

Let me see if I can get a picture up:

I have been making parts since I had it.  It is a MUCH bigger class of machine then the little Seig X2 that I had previously.  I think the travels are about as optimized as you can get for this machine.  Mine is in a garage and while it takes up a corner, you can move it around the shop with a 2 ton shop crane.  We have a bridgeport at the industrial space which is a huge hassle to move around.

Lots of folks have complained about how the machine is a bit low with the included cast iron stand.  I have several mechanics stools (the round ones on wheels)  The operator typically sits on a rolling stool when running or doing setups.  Luxury!


----------



## tomh (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello  Pr
A wobbly draw bar is annoying, on my BP  I made a step collar to fit the top so my draw bar would not wobble like a drunk  sailor .   Most of the draw bars I have encountered are pinned,  and having witnessed a person leave a wrench on it and turn the mill on I now understand why.  Best of luck with your mill and hope you get that gremlin out before it damages anything or anyone.


----------



## Matabele (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome looking machine, I'll be interested to follow along on putting this through its paces. Prob early days but have you managed any 3D surface machining yet?


----------



## Matabele (Nov 8, 2015)

Seems you are familiar with the Tormach mills, can I ask what made you go with the PM940...was the larger work envelope the only consideration?


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 8, 2015)

How wide and deep is the column on that mill?


----------



## profmason (Nov 8, 2015)

The column is 19cm by 19cm.  (Roughly 7.5 x 7.5 inches) 

Quickly on this vs the Tormach.  We have two tormachs for the college Industrial Design shop and they are great machines. We could get everything on one PO with a reasonable chip tray etc.   They run off of 110V.  Support is good, setting them up was easy, they have their quirks, but they are machines that students can use and when they crash them, little harm is done.  However, they are not that rigid.  When students do a project in stainless we go through endmills due to the lack of rigidity.   We also have a wall of Haas machines, but having the students run the tormachs for a semester saves a LOT of money in crashes etc.  

The PM940 much more machine.  Heavier and more rigid. I cut a lot of Aluminum, which the Tormach handles fine. In the garage shop I mainly am building for combat robots. (I hope you didn't miss battlebots this summer)   This means lots of tool steel which the Tormach can't handle very well. (Tried it!) Also, cutting titanium requires a reasonably rigid machine.  

If this is for your home shop and you are willing to fight with it a bit, I think it is much more machine for less money.  The PM940 was less then a Tormach770 c omparably equipped.  The PM940 has a 2HP (China) vs the 1HP (China) spindle on the Tormach.  Students stall the Tormach spindle regularly.  The PM940 also seems happy to rapid at 200ipm.  :0

Hope this helps!  So far I like the machine.  I don't feel like I have really put it through its paces as only making small parts out of Aluminum and UHMW so far.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 8, 2015)

profmason said:


> The column is 19cm by 19cm.  (Roughly 7.5 x 7.5 inches) ... Quickly on this vs the Tormach.  We have two tormachs ...the 1HP (China) spindle on the Tormach.



ahh, you are comparing this to the Tormach 770?  Miss that in your original post, thought you were talking about the 1100.  The 1100 has a column of 8.5 deep x 10" wide, and a 1.5 hp spindle.  The only time I have ever stalled the spindle was when (stupid me) drilling steel with the belt in high gear at 500 rpm. 

In size and capability, the 1100 is more comparable to the 940cnc.  In cost, the 770 is closer.


----------



## Matabele (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info and your thoughts, much appreciated! Is there a link to the 940 CNC, or some up to date pricing info...cant seem to find it on the PM website?


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 10, 2015)

There is a hyperlink for it on the machintoolonline.com home page:

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-45M-CNC.html

EDIT: I see that is for the PM45cnc not the pm940cnc.

You probably just have to call Matt.  He has a lot of good stuff that never makes it to the website. Matt does a lot better job selling machinery than updating his website.


----------



## Matabele (Nov 10, 2015)

Cool, I'll gave Matt a shout...he's been really helpful in the past.


----------



## DvCnewt (Jan 9, 2016)

I also bought the PM-940 CNC a few months ago.  I am just now getting around to setting it up.  

Sure is lacking on the instructions on how to set it up.  I have read the thread for the PM-45 CNC setup of Mach3 and have used it as a starting point to get me going.
Right now am having problem with getting the mpg pendant to do anything, all it does is light up.  Also it doesn't seem like any of the physical e-stop buttons do anything.   Will have to recheck the settings.

Would you be able to share what settings you used for setting up Mach3 for the PM-940?

Have to agree about the draw bar.  I originally thought mine didn't come with one,  then I saw something that looked like a threaded rod and thought nah that can't be it...


David


----------



## TomS (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm assuming your 940 is running Mach 3 and the hardware is similar to the PM-45.  Ray C. created a set up document a couple of years ago for his PM-45 CNC machine (attached).  Do a search on his name or PM-45 CNC to find his thread.  Lot's of good information.

Tom S.


----------



## DvCnewt (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep that's the thread I was looking at to help set up my 940.  I did use Ray's instructions, which are very helpful.  But still having the issues I posted above.

David


----------



## TomS (Jan 11, 2016)

DvCnewt said:


> Yep that's the thread I was looking at to help set up my 940.  I did use Ray's instructions, which are very helpful.  But still having the issues I posted above.
> 
> David



I can send you my current XML file and the one from jumps4 that I used to get me going if that is what you are looking for.  Neither of these files have a pendant configured though.

What pendant do you have?  Can you post a picture?

Tom S.


----------



## DvCnewt (Jan 11, 2016)

I have the pendant that came with the PM940M-CNC.  It is like the one in the picture of the mill posted above.  Model is JAMEN-OP100
Starting to think it may not even be worth trying to get it to work.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 12, 2016)

What is the max spindle speed on the 940?


----------



## TomS (Jan 12, 2016)

DvCnewt said:


> I have the pendant that came with the PM940M-CNC.  It is like the one in the picture of the mill posted above.  Model is JAMEN-OP100
> Starting to think it may not even be worth trying to get it to work.



I recall several posts about the Jamen pendant.  Most everyone discarded the Jamen and bought another one.

Tom S.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jan 13, 2016)

DVC, I will send more detailed instructions for you on that pendent shortly. Did you get the email I sent yesterday?


----------



## DvCnewt (Jan 15, 2016)

jbolt said:


> What is the max spindle speed on the 940?


Side of machine shows 3200.
I have the vfd so maybe different.


----------



## RogerC (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello all!  I am heading over to look at the PM-940M-CNC-VS on Saturday.  I was looking for a used Tormach until I came across the 45M-CNC.  When I asked Matt some questions about the 45, he steered me over to the 940.  You seem to get a lot more for not that much more.

So, my question to you owners is If you had to do it again, would you still buy the 940CNC?  I gather from the posts the answer is likely yes, but.......

(I apologize for temporarily detouring this thread)

Thank you!


----------



## Forge and Fusion (Jan 8, 2018)

RogerC said:


> Hello all!  I am heading over to look at the PM-940M-CNC-VS on Saturday.  I was looking for a used Tormach until I came across the 45M-CNC.  When I asked Matt some questions about the 45, he steered me over to the 940.  You seem to get a lot more for not that much more.
> 
> So, my question to you owners is If you had to do it again, would you still buy the 940CNC?  I gather from the posts the answer is likely yes, but.......
> 
> ...


I too have been looking at Tormach until just now when I found a used PM 45M CNC with tooling and Mach 3 for 8500.00 After reading this post I am wondering what is different between the 940 and the945, I apologize too!


----------

